# Dakota vs Comma vs Klima Cleaner



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi All,


Got a 5 series which has a bit of a musty interior smell, suspect bacteria in the aircon, so i'm looking to get a cleaner system. I've narrowed it down to the below three-

1) Comma Aircon Cleaner. easily avalible from my local halfords, ~£8 with trade discount, seems to be the type you set off in a footwell, neutral air smell. 150ml Aerosol

2) Dakota Odor Bomb cleaner, as per the comma fogger system, but mail order with attached postage costs. Seems to be well over specced for a car (treats a hotel room apparently) so maybe better value for money? Different smells avalible including neutral. £8 plus P+P

3) Einszett Klima Cleaner, this seems to have a spout that you stick down the air vents directly to the evapourator. Also mail order. 250ml Aerosol. £10.29 plus p+p


So......anyone had any bad experiances with any of the above? Or particularly shockingly good experiances? What are the aromas of the Dakota like? Don't want it to smell like i'm used cheap air freshener in there, but i wouldn't turn down a bit of tastefull new car or lemon and lime.

How much residue do the air fogging systems put out? I expect every interior surface and glass of the car would need wiping down and buffing?

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

I have never had much luck with any of the 'fogger/let off in car and close door' treatments. Next time, I am going to remove pollen filter and let the can off straight into the air intake.

I have never really noticed any residue left on the interior, but nor do I think it does any good (especially to leather)

On paper, Einzett looks good - spraying onto/closer to the source of the problem makes sense..

Edit - Dakota doesnt actually seem to mention that it is a specific air-con treatment?


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

My e60 5 series suffered from the musty smell problem when i got it, I also had no success with any of the 'fogger/let off in car and close door' treatments, I have also used Wurth aircon dissenfectant spray (with this you take out the pollen filters and spray directly onto aircon condenser),effects only lasted about 2 weeks, last one I tried which i was recommeded by aircon repair place was "Airco Breeze" aircon sanitiser, again it is one you take out the pollen filters and spray directly onto aircon condenser but this actually worked , lasted about 8 or 9 months, only down side is the sea breeze fragrance it not really to my liking but it goes after a few weeks, still is alot better than the musty smell though


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i got a Comma kit last night on the way home and tried it out, seemed to work pretty well, but i also removed the carbon cabin filters and let an anti bacterial aerosol rip into the airflow after the comma kit had done its business.

Results this morning are not a hit of the musty smell i was getting before, but still a cleaning product aroma, hopefully this will subside over the next few days.
I'll report back

Cheers

Matt


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

I used the Comma one in my car last month. Air con was absolutely stinking especially a couple of minutes after turning it off. Their was also a musky smell in the car in general. This got rid of both, very simple to use, no layer of anything on windows, plastics, fabrics etc. I needed to drive straight afterwords and there is a strong cleaner smell but this went quickly and leaves a nice clean smell.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have used the Comma version and the W5 from Lidl, the Comma was the longest lasting, however the W5 cost £1.20 and even if it were used twice /year still works out better value, to throw into the fold, car pride now offer one, was £2 from Aldi, similar can size and packaging to the comma version, will give it a try in a colleagues car in the week.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Funny my E60 is a little bit wiffy nothing huge but want to catch it before it gets worse so got the Einzsett Klima Cleaner will give it a try over the weekend.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tried Klima in my E39 a few weeks ago, didn't do anything at all. Still smells just as bad, I emailed Einszett and they just said the product is tested and works it must be something wrong with my car


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Daft question perhaps but why does this happen with AC in cars? Is it when folks keep em on recirculating mode and smoke or whatever? Sorry to be dumb.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have used the W5 from Lidl - good results and great value.


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Daft question perhaps but why does this happen with AC in cars? Is it when folks keep em on recirculating mode and smoke or whatever? Sorry to be dumb.


The warm air in the car hits the cool fins of the a/c system and the water in the warm air drops out onto the a/c system (Hence why cars with a/c on drip water).
This water is ideal for breeding bacteria, and thats what happens, and thats what you can smell.

I have discovered that there is a service action for this from BMW, which first involves an aromatec, and if that doesn't work, drilling a 20mm hole in the side of an A/c duct and spraying something directly onto the a/c radiator.

So, if i can't shift this smell, it'll be a hole drilled, and a steam cleaner nozzle in the hole, followed by some dettol, then bleach, that ought to get it 

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

StreetDragster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a 5 series which has a bit of a musty interior smell, suspect bacteria in the aircon, so i'm looking to get a cleaner system. I've narrowed it down to the below three-
> 
> ...


 I like a lot of the einszett products so I tried the klima cleaner and to be honest nothing much happened, the smell had gone for about half a day then it returned, the comma, car plan etc type that you set off in the footwell are just a comoplete waste of money IMO, you would be better off discharging a tin air fresh into the car and probably get as good a result, so I'm still looking for a product that actually does what it says on the tin.Sorry I cant offer more help.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> I like a lot of the einszett products so I tried the klima cleaner and to be honest nothing much happened, the smell had gone for about half a day then it returned, the comma, car plan etc type that you set off in the footwell are just a comoplete waste of money IMO, you would be better off discharging a tin air fresh into the car and probably get as good a result, so I'm still looking for a product that actually does what it says on the tin.Sorry I cant offer more help.


I'm confused at your post, charging discharging the air con system has prolly little to do with the problem, certainly the products mentioned have worked for others, have tried the car pride version from aldi yesterday in a colleagues car, will report back how that fairs :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

did'nt mention anything about discharging the air con system, I was talking about how some of these products are designed to work--you place them in the footwell and active them to discharge the contents into the car


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> did'nt mention anything about discharging the air con system, I was talking about how some of these products are designed to work--you place them in the footwell and active them to discharge the contents into the car


Indeed so, with the heater set to cold , aircon on and recirculate mode, I'm just not sure why it has worked for many and not yourself. I bet if someone independantly tested these units and other products for that matter, the brand name would have little to do with the effectiveness , that is certainly proven time and time again on this forum sadly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Indeed so, with the heater set to cold , aircon on and recirculate mode, I'm just not sure why it has worked for many and not yourself. I bet if someone independantly tested these units and other products for that matter, the brand name would have little to do with the effectiveness , that is certainly proven time and time again on this forum sadly.


what exactly are you getting at here? my opinion is that the products I have tried dont work regardless of the brand name, so what is your point


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> what exactly are you getting at here? my opinion is that the products I have tried dont work regardless of the brand name, so what is your point


My point is that the products DO work not just for me but for many others regardless of the brand name. I and others have the same right to post their experiences as you do, I only asked why it has worked for others but not for you, perhaps you may have a different problem to other users of the products which the products themselves do not lend themself to resolving your unique issue.

Basically you are saying they are crap, I am saying they are not crap, let the others use them and decide for themself, some will agree with your findings others wont :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> My point is that the products DO work not just for me but for many others regardless of the brand name. I and others have the same right to post their experiences as you do, I only asked why it has worked for others but not for you, perhaps you may have a different problem to other users of the products which the products themselves do not lend themself to resolving your unique issue.
> 
> Basically you are saying they are crap, I am saying they are not crap, let the others use them and decide for themself, some will agree with your findings others wont :thumb:


spot on :thumb:everyone has the right to post their opinions and that is what i done---the end:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> spot on :thumb:everyone has the right to post their opinions and that is what i done---the end:wave:


As your 1st post ended " sorry if I can't be of more help"
Looks like you may have to mature a bit a learn the difference between debate and arguing  it seems from your further posts that you are throwing the teddy out of the pram because someone dares to have a different opinion to your own or report their experience which contradicts your own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> As your 1st post ended " sorry if I can't be of more help"
> Looks like you may have to mature a bit a learn the difference between debate and arguing  it seems from your further posts that you are throwing the teddy out of the pram because someone dares to have a different opinion to your own or report their experience which contradicts your own.


I suggest you read the posts before making any comments, experiences with the products is what was asked for ,that is what I gave,my opinion on what I have used and the outcome, you then jump in with something about discharging air con systems and brand name products--nothing to do with what was being discussed,I dont care what opinion you have of the product and dont care if you challenge my findings,some products work for some people,some dont,as far as the difference between debate and argument, I am aware of the differnce and you appear to be the one intent on arguing about it, take a leaf out of your own book and mature a little before jumping with both feet


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> I suggest you read the posts before making any comments, experiences with the products is what was asked for ,that is what I gave,my opinion on what I have used and the outcome, you then jump in with something about discharging air con systems and brand name products--nothing to do with what was being discussed,I dont care what opinion you have of the product and dont care if you challenge my findings,some products work for some people,some dont,as far as the difference between debate and argument, I am aware of the differnce and you appear to be the one intent on arguing about it, take a leaf out of your own book and mature a little before jumping with both feet


There is the point though, you don't care what others say 
Anyways I will leave it open for you to have the last say , so that you feel you have 'won' , thankfully the products work for some of us and hence we are content with the offerings. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

some people just dont know when to stop:wall:READ the post,I dont care what YOU (not everyone) think because you are intent in making a meal of the whole thread by going off and banging on about other things without reading all of the information


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> some people just dont know when to stop:wall:READ the post,I dont care what YOU (not everyone) think because you are intent in making a meal of the whole thread by going off and banging on about other things without reading all of the information


When somebody says something is crap, when actually they mean it didnt work for them, that is what I'm banging on about as you put it, why post expecting a reply when you don't care what I think or say, I dont need you to care about what I think or say. I already said you had 'won' for all and sundry to see, obviously all readers can see the thread and form their own opinion xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> When somebody says something is crap, when actually they mean it didnt work for them, that is what I'm banging on about as you put it, why post expecting a reply when you don't care what I think or say, I dont need you to care about what I think or say. I already said you had 'won' for all and sundry to see, obviously all readers can see the thread and form their own opinion xx


I don't expect a reply, I was pointing out that you did not read the posts before making comments,I have never mentioned they are crap,you introduced that term!,(read the posts again) I pointed out that they did'nt work for me but you seem to think that if you have success then the product is ok
you appear to be a bit uptight about the whole thing,what is your problem with someone making a comment about a product ? as far as I'm concerned we can agree to diasgree on this one, so lets move on and play happily together


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> I don't expect a reply, (snip) as far as I'm concerned we can agree to diasgree on this one, so lets move on and play happily together


That part I can agree with with you on that :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Avanti said:


> As your 1st post ended " sorry if I can't be of more help"
> Looks like you may have to mature a bit a learn the difference between debate and arguing  it seems from your further posts that you are throwing the teddy out of the pram because someone dares to have a different opinion to your own or report their experience which contradicts your own.


Looking in as an outsider I strongly suggest it is you that does the growing up, they guy just posted his experience and even said he is still looking for a product that will solve his problem. Then you come along, clearly misread his post and jumped down his throat with a childish and overly agressive tone. If you even read the whole thread you would see that on the previous page I too tried the Klima cleaner and was dissapointed, so not everyone is happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

success !:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> snip
> I too tried the Klima cleaner and was dissapointed, so not everyone is happy with it.


*That bit I agree with you both on*, I have not tried that brand (and unlikely to) the ones I have tried is the Comma and the W5 of which I did refer to along with others. Let me ask you this what lead you to try the Klima over and above the other brands? I'm not questioning your choices, the point I am leading too which I am sure you have seen in other threads is the way products are recommended on DW often leads to dissapointment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried the clima product because I use einszett products and like them, nothing to do with anyone posting good reports on the forum, it was my own choice based on past experience with einszett products, like I said the initial result was ok, more of a chemical clean smell than fresh but after around half a day the bad smell returned so while in Tesco I picked up another of the so called cheaper brands!, thinking it may well do the job but all it done was mask the odour for a day or two with an orange fragrance, after that the smell returned.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mines has started smelling too

Where can i buy Einzsett Klima Cleaner


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Well 5 days since i used the comma system and all's still well

Although i did use alot of Dettol Aersol via the under bonnet intakes too, so probably not a fair test.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

jerry318 said:


> Mines has started smelling too
> 
> Where can i buy Einzsett Klima Cleaner


give it go mate ,it may work for you, you can buy it from www.einszett.co.uk


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BEKANA said:


> I tried the clima product because I use einszett products and like them, nothing to do with anyone posting good reports on the forum, it was my own choice based on past experience with einszett products, like I said the initial result was ok, more of a chemical clean smell than fresh but after around half a day the bad smell returned so while in Tesco I picked up another of the so called cheaper brands!, thinking it may well do the job but all it done was mask the odour for a day or two with an orange fragrance, after that the smell returned.


Yes I remember you posting that, I didn't know Einszett offered a air con cleaner until your original posting, I know from having the last 2 cars what used to happen was that the interior would smell of flatulence and I used to get a bad throat and sneezes, after application of the product the interior did have a chemical fragrance but the next day didn't have an odour at all and the sneezes and coughs had stopped, I'm quite sure it is the climate control as it occurs in the office long before the arrival of swinne flu's


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Avanti said:


> *That bit I agree with you both on*, I have not tried that brand (and unlikely to) the ones I have tried is the Comma and the W5 of which I did refer to along with others. Let me ask you this what lead you to try the Klima over and above the other brands? I'm not questioning your choices, the point I am leading too which I am sure you have seen in other threads is the way products are recommended on DW often leads to dissapointment.


I bought it based on my experience of other 1z products and the review by autobrite. My experience was the same as Bekana's, had a sort of chemical citrus smell for a day and then the smell returned the same as before. I also chose it because I preferred the idea of the long tube and the foaming cleaner rather then the 'bomb's' as I didn't like the idea of the spray going over the whole interior. Whilst the foam was dwelling in the air con box I could see the liquid dripping from the AC drains so I know it was where it should be.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

So do any of these products work?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I picked up the Comma 'bomb' to try in my dogmobile since, despite looking every time I go into Lidl, and getting emails from them twice a week, they never have the W5 'bombs' referred to on DW and I have looked out for them since joining on here.
Do some stores have these all the time, or are they on special offer and I just keep missing them?

Steve O.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Used the 1z Klima cleaner on Monday and it has cleared the slight musty smell i had.


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Well unfortunately, the Comma and my dettol treatment has not worked, and the odour has returned, so at the moment, unless anyone actually has a product that works, i'm considering the full blown drill the air duct method and using something far more aggresive, such as steam and bleach

Matt


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

have you changed your pollen filter recently ?

could be that


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, both pollen filters are new.

Matt


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> I picked up the Comma 'bomb' to try in my dogmobile since, despite looking every time I go into Lidl, and getting emails from them twice a week, they never have the W5 'bombs' referred to on DW and I have looked out for them since joining on here.
> Do some stores have these all the time, or are they on special offer and I just keep missing them?
> 
> Steve O.


Had a good look around today and picked up a little can marked air freshener and see that it is intended to be used the same way as the comma bombs so I guess this is what folk have mentioned before - priced at £1.49.

Steve O.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> Had a good look around today and picked up a little can marked air freshener and see that it is intended to be used the same way as the comma bombs so I guess this is what folk have mentioned before - priced at £1.49.
> 
> Steve O.


Which product did you get for the £1.49?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Which product did you get for the £1.49?


It was the W5 can from Lidl that has been mentioned on here. It says on the tin that it is Citrus smelling.
The instructions are the same as for the comma - turn on the aircon, press the button on the can and leave it in the car.

Steve O.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> It was the W5 can from Lidl that has been mentioned on here. It says on the tin that it is Citrus smelling.
> The instructions are the same as for the comma - turn on the aircon, press the button on the can and leave it in the car.
> 
> Steve O.


Yes , I have some of those, they are good :thumb:
Worked in my ex's car who smoked like a trooper (and in the car)


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

Well in the end i did the 'drill the airduct' method and directly sprayed a dettol/water mixture on the condenser, the air smells hospital fresh at the moment, hopefully the aroma will fade over the next week

Absolutely all traces of the musky smell have completely gone though

Matt


----------



## valmiki (Nov 16, 2006)

got the same problem....

but don't want to try drilling!

when spraying dettol/etc down the ducts under the pollen filters are the fans on? as then this would help push the spray onto the condensor.

also, there was a method posted somewhere on running the aircon on full heat with recirculate on and windows closed for about 15-20 minutes (presumably to kill bacteria) then switching to cold for 5 minutes and then repeating.

may be worth a try ;-)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well a month and a bit on and the smell is back its not a rotten musty smell but as most on here i like its smelling clean at least and the 1z hasnt done it, looks like a full aircon clean for me.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> well a month and a bit on and the smell is back its not a rotten musty smell but as most on here i like its smelling clean at least and the 1z hasnt done it, looks like a full aircon clean for me.


I used the long tube from the 1z cleaner the other day and fitted it to a can of dettol green apple spray disinfectant, the smell is all but gone. Much better job then the £10 can of 1z did.


----------

